
Announcing Git LFS Support in GitLab - ingenieros
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/11/23/announcing-git-lfs-support-in-gitlab/
======
jobvandervoort
We're happy to ship Git LFS with GitLab. Git LFS is a great initiative started
by GitHub, making it much easier to work with large files in git.

This is a first step for Git LFS support in GitLab and we're looking forward
to get feedback and improving it in coming releases.

~~~
Rafert
Hi Job, how much data can users store on GitLab.com? There don't seem to be
any settings regarding LFS on the project/group setting pages.

~~~
ingenieros
I believe it's still 10GB per repo:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2015/04/08/gitlab-dot-com-
storage-l...](https://about.gitlab.com/2015/04/08/gitlab-dot-com-storage-
limit-raised-to-10gb-per-repo/)

